# Adisce on using cafepress and mojo with your own website



## aucome (May 19, 2007)

I am in Asia and have a website for shirts so I am thinking bout also using center like cafepress --is that a good move --they do not include all the extra labeling that my shirt has -any advice


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Not sure exactly what your question is.

Yes, you can use cafepress in conjuction with your own website. 

No, the products at cafepress won't be relabeled with your own tags or include any marketing material for you with the shipments.


----------



## aucome (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply --My question is are there any fulfillment centers that will label and put label on the back to your specs

J


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

aucome said:


> Thanks for the reply --My question is are there any fulfillment centers that will label and put label on the back to your specs
> 
> J


Not any "print on demand" companies. 

You can find screen printing places that will relabel your garments.


----------

